# Doe's in heat ??



## mark17779 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've tried looking in previous posts for help on this but haven't been able to find anything. My Q is do females display any type of different behaviour when its *time of the month*, presuming that there is a cycle like human females go through ??


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Mice go through estrus about every 4 days...there shouldn't usually be a huge change in temperament through that time...but their frequent cycles are why, for example, texel and angora does never develop the length of coat that males can.


----------

